# Could this finally be it?



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning lovely ladies.  Hope you are all well and the 2ww isn't driving you completely round the bend  

I haven't been on here for a long while as been having a break from treatment this year. I am now on the dreaded 2ww after having two 5 day blastocyst (1already hatching) transferred on Mon 9th Dec. I have been feeling all the usual stuff accompanying the horrid 2ww. On Sunday I had quite a lot of brownish mixed with crinone and one very clear red wipe (sorry tmi!!) and I thought here we go again not even made it to test day    But I've had nothing since so this morning when I woke up I thought I would do a test (don't know why!) and it came up with what I think is a positive nearly straight away. I nearly fell over!! The line is def there just slightly lighter than the horizontal line. Its a sainsburys test. 
I'm  looking for reassurance really as I have never in 6 years of TTC & 5 failed ivf cycles even had a sniff of a positive. I'm finding it difficult to process that this could finally be it    I'm a bit wary as my clinic won't be doing a blood test until Mon 23rd which I think is ultra cautious being that it will be 2 weeks since transfer and I had 5 day blasties. 


Sorry that turned into a bit of a ramble!!,



Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

It sounds like congratulations are in order! At 10dp5dt you can certainly trust your result (my OTD was 9dp5dt but a lot of women on here test at least a few days earlier than that and get clear positives). The 23rd is a very late OTD and there's no need to wait that long! If you are struggling to believe it, treat yourself to one of those digital tests so you can see the word PREGNANT for yourself. I promise you there is no better sight (well, apart from your baby in 36ish weeks!). With my IVF cycle I has a teeny tiny bit of browny pink when I wiped at 7dp5dt and on the morning of OTD and was convinced I was out, but it must have been from implantation. Spotting in early pregnancy is really common, so try not to worry. If it starts again or is bright red, go to your EPU and get checked out (although they wouldn't be able to tell you much until you're a bit further along).

What a lovely early Christmas present!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello

Sounds like a congrats are in order  

It does sound a long wait until 23rd 

You are 14dpo so I would say you are most definitely pregnant as any trigger should be out of your system now

Donna


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Evie-Bean sounds like a congratulations in order! What an amazing Christmas present for you!! x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

congrats evie bean. Just test again in a day or two if you need help believing it! it's important to be cautious, but there is every reason to be quietly optimistic and have a smashing christmas. xx it won't be until you see a scan and heartbeat that you can really feel like it is real. great news though!


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Thankyou ladies!

Well I have done 2 digital tests this afternoon and they both came up PREGNANT within 1min. Even then I'm still struggling to let it sink in! My husband just came home from work and he can't really believe it either. 

We both are remaining cautious as we have been through so much to get here we can't really allow ourselves to get too excited. Just hoping that this really will be the most amazing Christmas present ever. Got to wait for the blood test on Monday now!

Thankyou again for your lovely comments xxxxxx


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

It certainly sounds like this is it!!! Well done and congratulations. what a great xmas pressie for you both xxxx


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Thankyou!
I did another test this morning & it was another    so I'm starting to believe it but am cautiously optimistic!

Hope that you lovely ladies are ok and not being driven too far up the wall with this roller coaster

Big hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Congratulations, Christmas has come early


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Thankyou so much! Becoming a bit obsessive with the poas, done another test this morning (a cheap blue dye one, going to be bankrupt otherwise!  ) and a BFP came up within 15 secs. I can't really believe this could to be the greatest Xmas present ever! Also my best friend was induced yesterday which was going to be very difficult for us especially as she has been less than sensitive during her pregnancy (she knows about all of struggles and she too struggled for 2 years). Don't get me wrong I am so pleased for her but it has been a very tough time which my news will hopefully make easier.

Thanks again for your kind comments xxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Congratulations, delighted for you.

What a lovely Christmas you'll have  x


----------



## geegg13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi I couldn't just read and run without saying a massive congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello there lovely ladies

Thankyou for all your kind congratulations. I just wanted to pop in and say that as its my official otd 14dpt with two 5 day blasties on board I just got the call from the clinic to say I have my very first   . 
I can't believe it after 6 years and 5 failed IVF cycles we have been given the most amazing Xmas present ever. Of course I'm still a bundle of nerves which I think is only natural after our journey!!

I just wanted to say to all you lovely brave ladies to never give up on your dreams we very nearly did and I'm so glad we didn't. I hope and pray that all your wishes and dreams come true I can think of no other deserving ladies. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Great news Eviebean

I love to hear about BFP, have a nice Christmas and enjoy your bump  x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

So pleased for you

Enjoy every minute 

Donna


----------



## joiedevivre (Dec 16, 2013)

Evie, I totally get it. I got a BFP faint on day 11 post iui and have tested every morning since just cause its so hard to believe 3 days before Xmas!
Congrats!!


----------

